# Maltese dog fabric CUTE!!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just saw this on FB... OMD sooo cute, little boy and little girl maltese

Spoonflower

Snowbody posted it... not sure if she had time to share it, but soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Love that too Michelle!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

that is adorable.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Slipcover for their bed? Pillow cover? Bandanas? Ideas, ideas!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Ohhh, so preeetttyy! I would love the boy version as a pillow/blanket for my boy


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Shopping bags? Matching outfits?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Wow those are adorable fabrics -- makes me think about pulling out my sewing machine...so pretty!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, those are awesome! Now I have to think of what I could sew in order to use that fabric, because I have to have some!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That is soooo adorable!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I had seen this before I backed my maltese quilt! I just may have to find some of this


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was thinking pajama bottoms for myself and DH.....we could wear them at MiMi's birthday party.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I was thinking pajama bottoms for myself and DH.....we could wear them at MiMi's birthday party.


Me too thinking jammies!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How cute is that??? Wish that I could sew!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

My mother in law is an avid sewer... Made her dress to my wedding and made my sister in laws wedding dress..! :blink: I will have to get her this fabric to make goodies for us..!! :w00t:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Sooo cute! Must have something from it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I can see the body of a Christmas stocking or even a cute harness!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they're really sweet


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need that fabric, MATILDA NEEDS A NEW DRESS AND VEST


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are awesome. Maybe I will start sewing again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You beat me to posting it, Michelle. I was going to put it on SM and then got stuck with a work call and had to go out. I love the patterns on the fabrics. I know Catia who designs them and a while ago she asked for suggestions of patterns and I asked for more Maltese (she has a Maltese/yorkie mix I believe) and more patterns for males since they're hard to find. Before I knew it I saw she was posting some trial designs. They're so pretty and fun...make me smile.And she's wonderful. She's donated to dog rescue often so she's our kind of woman!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, this one's cute too! Maltese Puppy White - catiacho


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That fabric is absolutely adorable. I've had a couple of people ask me about it and yes, I'd be glad to order it and stitch it up. Let me know what color you like but first you need know, that fabric is $17.50 a yard and that's a lot, like 3 times what I usually pay for fabric. You'll need to PM me cuz I'm not a vendor.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lydiatug said:


> Oh my gosh, this one's cute too! Maltese Puppy White - catiacho


this one is cute too !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> That fabric is absolutely adorable. I've had a couple of people ask me about it and yes, I'd be glad to order it and stitch it up. Let me know what color you like but first you need know, that fabric is $17.50 a yard and that's a lot, like 3 times what I usually pay for fabric. You'll need to PM me cuz I'm not a vendor.


 The fabric is adorable -- but very expensive!!! I did order some for my girls, so once I receive it and make outfits for them, I'll post.

Marti -- it is expensive, but I do think that some of our SMers would pay extra for it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The fabric is adorable -- but very expensive!!! I did order some for my girls, so once I receive it and make outfits for them, I'll post.
> 
> Marti -- it is expensive, but I do think that some of our SMers would pay extra for it.


I agree with Lynn. Though it's more money it's such a unique look that many of us will pay more for it. Thank goodness these are small dogs.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to know how big doggies are on print before I order it for penny a dress.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The fabric is adorable -- but very expensive!!! I did order some for my girls, so once I receive it and make outfits for them, I'll post.
> 
> Marti -- it is expensive, but I do think that some of our SMers would pay extra for it.


Oh I can't wait to see it stitched up. Hurry, hurry!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> You beat me to posting it, Michelle. I was going to put it on SM and then got stuck with a work call and had to go out. I love the patterns on the fabrics. I know Catia who designs them and a while ago she asked for suggestions of patterns and I asked for more Maltese (she has a Maltese/yorkie mix I believe) and more patterns for males since they're hard to find. Before I knew it I saw she was posting some trial designs. They're so pretty and fun...make me smile.And she's wonderful. She's donated to dog rescue often so she's our kind of woman!


I looked on SM thinking you posted so I went ahead and posted it, too cute. I'm so glad you had it on FB and shared it so it could be shared here too...
I think you should get a vest made for Tyler in this!
Even if folks don't sew much a pillo1w or a dog scarf is pretty easy.
Thanks for being the original sharer


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

$18 er yard really isn't bad and a yard, is 36 by 48 usually so you can get a lot made with a yard... Might be able to buy a half yard... or some fat quarters to incorporate into a quilt.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

What adorable fabric!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife loved the fabric but not the price.


----------



## Dollydogs (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh too cute! Where can I order some? It is beautiful.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you guys take a look at the site? Very cool. Anyone can design their own material. What a great idea!!

I was thinking quilt also.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That really is cute


----------

